# 99 f450 dump salt truck



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Great truck it's far to big for my route. Out of 28 lots it fits comfortably to plow in 4 of them, then we fudge it into 2 more. Ive been using it as a salt truck only since late Jan. First year seeing winter work. Please read the Craigslist add for all the info.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/d/99-f450-4x4-dump-salt-truck/6481943353.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Good seller wouldn't hesitate to buy from if needed


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive had no problems with this truck, other than it being big. The salter came from JDG new controller and vibrator in the fall, one leg was broken and we built a 2x4 leg for it, added side boards. 
Truck runs great. When I put it together for winter I put a new front 4x4 driveshaft on, plugs, coil packs. 
I put another pickup out and now it's time for the dump to go.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sold. MJD please close.


----------

